# Welcome Jamison to Dallas!



## rynobot

Link 

We get rid of Van Excel, but we also land Fortson and Jiri Welsh.


----------



## Scinos

A nice deal for Dallas, you get a nice starting SF and an interior presence...:yes:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I am so freaking happy and destraught...I will miss NVE. They never released hes jersey for sale. But he will remain one of my favorite players in the league.


----------



## toiletscrubber

HUGE STEAL BY THE MAVS 

They get 1 all star in Jamison, their future point guard, the rebounder that they have been looking for, and well, another overpaid player.


----------



## RunToFreeForFly

U can imagine the new starter lineup:

C: Laf
Pf: Jamison
sf: Dirk
sg: Fin
pg: Nash

Wow.


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>RunToFreeForFly</b>!
> U can imagine the new starter lineup:
> 
> C: Laf
> Pf: Jamison
> sf: Dirk
> sg: Fin
> pg: Nash
> 
> Wow.


This is the lineup I fugured would appear to happen. Jamison has a better inside game then Dirk and Dirk better suited to the SF postition then Jamision is.


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>RunToFreeForFly</b>!
> U can imagine the new starter lineup:
> 
> C: Laf
> Pf: Jamison
> sf: Dirk
> sg: Fin
> pg: Nash
> 
> Wow.


Oh yeah, that is one super exciting lineup. I hope there will be enough touches to go around.

-Petey


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

Dallas Mavericks Lineup:

PG- Steve Nash/ Marquis Daniels
SG- Michael Finley / Raja Bell
SF- Antwain Jamison / Eduardo Najera
PF- Dirk Nowitzki / Danny Fortson
C- Raef LaFrentz / Shawn Bradley
11th Man- Jiri Welsch
12th Man- Josh Howard


----------



## KeonBackinTO

This deal moves Dallas back up past Minnesota in the West, if not even further up.
Steal for the Mavs IMO.


----------



## dsakilla

Josh Howard should be in the lineup somewhere, probably backup Sg because now the Mavericks probably won't sign Raja Bell.


----------



## INTELLECT

whoo hooo


----------



## CrimsonShadows

this certainly puts them on par with the super teams of the west ie Lakers, Spurs, Kings. the plays off will be fun this year that's for sure.


----------



## INTELLECT

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte-Bobcats-04</b>!
> Dallas Mavericks Lineup:
> 
> PG- Steve Nash/ Marquis Daniels
> SG- Michael Finley / Raja Bell
> SF- Antwain Jamison / Eduardo Najera
> PF- Dirk Nowitzki / Danny Fortson
> C- Raef LaFrentz / Shawn Bradley
> 11th Man- Jiri Welsch
> 12th Man- Josh Howard



pg: nash/daniels
sg: fin/howard
sf: jamison/najera
pf: dirk: fortson
c: raef: bradley

11th man: mills
12th man: welsch


----------



## RunToFreeForFly

> Steal for the Mavs IMO .


Yo, Can any tell me what is IMO???, my dict has no this word


----------



## CrimsonShadows

um... In My Opinion.


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>RunToFreeForFly</b>!
> 
> 
> Yo, Can any tell me what is IMO???, my dict has no this word


Short hand for In my opinion


----------



## RunToFreeForFly

thank you!!!


----------



## INTELLECT

The Mavericks sent Van Exel, Avery Johnson, Evan Eschmeyer and Popeye Jones to Golden State in exchange for Jamison, Fortson, Chris Mills and Jiri Welsch, according to NBA sources.


----------



## RunToFreeForFly

Yesterday, I saw Dallas won the title next year.

MAVs GOGOGO


----------



## NeoSamurai

Wow, that West division title will be one heck of a race...

Great move by the Mavs tho...


----------



## Tristan

I havent really seen jamison yet. But will it put us in the league of Sacto, Lakers, and SA?


----------



## ND.Ent

Yous think this lineup is good you gotta remember they still have there full MLE to spend if they want.

I think they should sign a vet pg to backup Nash as i'm not sure if that Daniels kid is a true pg or if so get somebody like Jim Jackson/John Barry & another big man.

They're gonna need to get as strong as they can because boy is the west gonna be tough this year.


----------



## Stinger

Dallas won't be able to sign Jim Jack, and I thought his name was Jon, not John. I always see people putting John Barry, maybe I'm wrong.:uhoh:


----------



## Jacres318

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that is one super exciting lineup. I hope there will be enough touches to go around.
> 
> -Petey


PETEY, NVE got a lot of touches, we're letting Jamison get NVE's touches and maybe add some to it. What did you think we were pulling an L.A? :laugh: lmao! (joking). I see what your saying I thought that too at first.


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> Dallas won't be able to sign Jim Jack, and I thought his name was Jon, not John. I always see people putting John Barry, maybe I'm wrong.:uhoh:


I'm pretty sure its Jon.

I love this trade, Jamison is one of those under rated guys who I love. He won't get the ball as much, but with him and Dirk at PF/SF they will cause problems for quite a few teams. You can't have your PF guard Dirk on the arc, but your SF will just be waving his hands while Dirk shoots over him. Then Jamison would be too fast to be guarded by most PF's and he puts up good numbers against many of the leauge's SF's. Throw Fin and Nash into the Mix and we're scoring any and every way possable.


Only thing left to do is update my NBA Live 03 rosters and start running up the score on the Lakers


----------



## NaS

am i allowed to jump on the bandwagon now?


----------



## sheefo13

> Originally posted by <b>KeonBackinTO</b>!
> This deal moves Dallas back up past Minnesota in the West, if not even further up.
> Steal for the Mavs IMO.


you have to be playin right? Dallas just adds more scoring and less defense. the timberwolves have the scoring and defense. just because dallas has jamison now doesnt mean that dallas can hang with kg, duncan, webber, or shaq. the other 4 teams in the west still have guys outside that the mavs cant handle. they lose one of the hardest lineups to guard when they had NVE and nash in the backcourt. 
the only top 4 team in the west that dallas may be better than is the kings without webber. cuban just screwed this team up, he was so desprete to make a move and now they may not get enough touches for anyone on the bench to score


----------



## INTELLECT

jamison can score on the blocks plus he can hit the three. The mavs have not had a good sf for a long time. That's always been the weak link. Mavs now have alot of SIZE as well

Raef is 6 11
Dirk is 7 feet
jamison is 6 8

bradley 7 6
fortson 6 8 and strong as an ox
mills is l 6 7

mavs are also high on this chinese pg they had in s ummer league. tabuse. he's mad short though. like 5 10. But he g ot game. Don't know what they gonna do wit him. 

Mavs still have abdul wahad too. If healthy he's a solid defender. he's like 6 7 i believe. They have alot of long armed players. and alot of big bodies now.


----------



## INTELLECT

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> 
> you have to be playin right? Dallas just adds more scoring and less defense. the timberwolves have the scoring and defense. just because dallas has jamison now doesnt mean that dallas can hang with kg, duncan, webber, or shaq. the other 4 teams in the west still have guys outside that the mavs cant handle. they lose one of the hardest lineups to guard when they had NVE and nash in the backcourt.
> the only top 4 team in the west that dallas may be better than is the kings without webber. cuban just screwed this team up, he was so desprete to make a move and now they may not get enough touches for anyone on the bench to score


josh howard was one of the best defenders in the NATION last year. najera can defend. Abdul wahad can defend. bwahahah. you're joking


nash is better than cassell
fin is better than spree
jamison is better than wally
Dirk averaged 34 points a game in the regular season against KG last year and let's NOT EVEN BRING UP the mavs/wolves playoff series. Dirk abused KG constantly.
Raef and kandi man cancel out. 

The mavs are easily in the top 3 teams in the league. The wolves have NO BENCH whatsoever while the mavs can bring

abdul wahad, fortson, welsch, najera, bradley, chris mills, josh howard and marquis daniels into the game.  Go check ya wolves bench. they have no depth and cassell AND spree are both on the decline. The wolves are NOT SEEING THE MAVS. The kings aren't. The spurs and the lakers are the only threats to me


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> josh howard was one of the best defenders in the NATION last year. najera can defend. Abdul wahad can defend. bwahahah. you're joking
> 
> 
> nash is better than cassell
> fin is better than spree
> jamison is better than wally
> Dirk averaged 34 points a game in the regular season against KG last year and let's NOT EVEN BRING UP the mavs/wolves playoff series. Dirk abused KG constantly.
> Raef and kandi man cancel out.
> 
> The mavs are easily in the top 3 teams in the league. The wolves have NO BENCH whatsoever while the mavs can bring
> 
> abdul wahad, fortson, welsch, najera, bradley, chris mills, josh howard and marquis daniels into the game. Go check ya wolves bench. they have no depth and cassell AND spree are both on the decline. The wolves are NOT SEEING THE MAVS. The kings aren't. The spurs and the lakers are the only threats to me


They have a rotation of Hudson, Cassell, Spree and Wally for 3 spots, that make a nice spark plug.

-Petey


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Congrat. on getting Jamison. He's a good player. BUT you don't have NVE* anymore. He was the only Dallas player that we Kings fans were scared of. Who to be scared of now? Who's gonna score 40 pts in playoffs now? 




*Nick Van Exel


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Congrat. on getting Jamison. He's a good player. BUT you don't have NVE* anymore. He was the only Dallas player that we Kings fans were scared of. Who to be scared of now? Who's gonna score 40 pts in playoffs now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nick Van Exel


dont need 40 points off the bench anymore when the starting lineup puts up 110. and then the bench blocks and cleans up all the boards.


----------



## INTELLECT

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Congrat. on getting Jamison. He's a good player. BUT you don't have NVE* anymore. He was the only Dallas player that we Kings fans were scared of. Who to be scared of now? Who's gonna score 40 pts in playoffs now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nick Van Exel


man peeps act like nve is the mavs saviour. He had a few good games in ONE SERIES. he shot 38 percent against the sp urs and choked when the mavs called his number in that series.


----------



## INTELLECT

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> They have a rotation of Hudson, Cassell, Spree and Wally for 3 spots, that make a nice spark plug.
> 
> -Petey



man. Nash, fin, jamison and dirk are better offensively than the wolves and will give that team FITS. then bring in the rookies and role players and the mavs have a nice team


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> man peeps act like nve is the mavs saviour. He had a few good games in ONE SERIES. he shot 38 percent against the sp urs and choked when the mavs called his number in that series.



Now, now---dont go bad talking NVE just to justify his loss. He was our savior last year but people are forgeting the reason we needed him to save us. We took that reason away.


----------



## INTELLECT

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now---dont go bad talking NVE just to justify his loss. He was our savior last year but people are forgeting the reason we needed him to save us. We took that reason away.



it upsets me when peeps act like the mavs are NOTHING without nve. heck peeps forget how bad he played against the spurs and how bad he played in the playoffs 2 years ago. 1 for 17 from 3 point land and shot under 40 percent.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> it upsets me when peeps act like the mavs are NOTHING without nve. heck peeps forget how bad he played against the spurs and how bad he played in the playoffs 2 years ago. 1 for 17 from 3 point land and shot under 40 percent.


I feel you but anyone whose not a mavs fan has to look at the negative aspect because everyone knows this makes the Mavs the 2nd best team in the league without a doubt and keeps them with a bench that canfustrate opponents. Much the same way we look at the Lakers and Twolves trades in a negative light.


----------



## pagel

I don't post very often, but i felt i had to jump in on this one. Iff this trade goes through this makes the Mavs the 2nd best team in the league. 4 all stars and Raef. Jamison gives them another threat in the post and in the transition game. I can see him posting up SF's and if the double comes he'll kick it out to Nash, Fin, and Dirk who have been known to hit a few 3's. Jamison will help open up the floor for Dirk who is the most complete offensive player in the league. The D will be the same as last year, but nobody cares about watching the Mavs play D. Nick was a good spark plug but inconsistent. I still think they are behind the lakers because they have no one to guard Shaq (is a Yao trade in the works?)

T-wolves are the poor mans Mavs


----------



## jokeaward

How is Nash going to be at the end of the season as of now? Exhausted or drained?

The great combo of SF Dirk and PF Jamison? Good offensively, but on D?

We'll see.


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> How is Nash going to be at the end of the season as of now? Exhausted or drained?
> 
> The great combo of SF Dirk and PF Jamison? Good offensively, but on D?
> 
> We'll see.


I'm sure the MLE will be put to use to sign someone to give Nash a breather. As of now I don't feel like anyone can step in off the bench and play the point the way the Mavs need it to be played. Either way, I like the Jamison trade. Great player with a good work ethic. I'm excited to see how well he does with all-stars around him. 

The Kings should actually be more scared now, they have to guard 4 guys who can dump 30 points on you any given night instead of a streaky NVE. No offense to Nick, but its the truth.


----------



## Stinger

> mavs are also high on this chinese pg they had in summer league. tabuse. he's mad short though. like 5 10. But he got game. Don't know what they gonna do wit him.


Who's this Tabuse guy? Does anyone have a link or anything that could give me more info?


----------



## reHEATed

Talent wise it is a great trade but cap wise in 2007 you will have a 90 million dollar salary not including Nash who will have to be resigned


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that is one super exciting lineup. I hope there will be enough touches to go around.
> 
> -Petey


One thing about Raef is the fact he does NOT demand the ball enough. Finley doesn't either. Nash is good about keeping his shots for when the team is struggling to score. That leaves Dirk and Jamison to fight over "touches". That is not a bad percentage, now, is it?


----------



## TheRifleman

*Welcome!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>pagel</b>!
> I don't post very often, but i felt i had to jump in on this one. Iff this trade goes through this makes the Mavs the 2nd best team in the league. 4 all stars and Raef. Jamison gives them another threat in the post and in the transition game. I can see him posting up SF's and if the double comes he'll kick it out to Nash, Fin, and Dirk who have been known to hit a few 3's. Jamison will help open up the floor for Dirk who is the most complete offensive player in the league. The D will be the same as last year, <b>but nobody cares about watching the Mavs play D. Nick was a good spark plug but inconsistent. I still think they are behind the lakers because they have no one to guard Shaq </b>(is a Yao trade in the works?)
> 
> T-wolves are the poor mans Mavs


Welcome! Jamison is a good player on both ends of the court.

The one thing the Mavs HAVE to do is improve their team defense. It was better last year, but they need to understand what taking care of your teammate really means when it comes to "team defense".

Yes! I actually want to see them play defense! 

No team has anybody that can guard Shaq, so the Mavs are NOT any different from any other team in that respect.


----------



## Jacres318

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> 
> you have to be playin right? Dallas just adds more scoring and less defense. the timberwolves have the scoring and defense. just because dallas has jamison now doesnt mean that dallas can hang with kg, duncan, webber, or shaq. the other 4 teams in the west still have guys outside that the mavs cant handle. they lose one of the hardest lineups to guard when they had NVE and nash in the backcourt.
> the only top 4 team in the west that dallas may be better than is the kings without webber. cuban just screwed this team up, he was so desprete to make a move and now they may not get enough touches for anyone on the bench to score


now we were better without this trade than the wolves. If you're talking about chemistry problems, then you got another thing coming my friend. You got black hole cassel, you wanna know how he got that name? Because when you pass it to him you never see the ball again. You got the bust kandi, but he thinks he's the best thing since sliced bread. Then you got the whiner Spree, who will whine and cry if he's not the# 1 option. Then of course you got Wally who will be demanding a trade within a month, 'cause he doesn't get to shoot as much. 

We traded a ball hog to get a ball hog, we didn't just add! We went to the western confrence finals my friend and we just got a low post scorer and a fierce rebounder to go with that, not to mention Howard who can become as great defensivly as bowen and christie. Then of course you can be optimistic, like your doing. :laugh: Great job my friend. lets go down our lineup.

g Nash 
g Fin 
f Jamison 
f Dirk 
c Lafrenz 

g Cassel (nash)
g spree (fin)
f wally (jamison)
f KG (both top 5 players)
c kandi man (Lafrenz)

Our starting five is better and our bench is way better. The thing is all of our players are unselfish except 'Twan has to get used to not having to carry his team on his back. We got team payers, you got stat players!!!!!!!! We still got our chemistry, NVE was the biggest ball hog on our team and we switched him for a low post guy who can also shoot the mid range! Our zone D works pretty good, we just needed good rebounders and got two great ones. 

And my friend Jamison makes our Offense more lethal. He spreads the D more, he can shoot the mid range and we got someone who's a low post guy! The best part is, NVE is going to be a UFA after this year. Reunion? doesn't his son live in dallas?Anyways, Kenny anderson a Mav? 

We're the second best team in the west. Th spurs will never get back what they lost in Robinson and how he helped Tim and was THE leader of that team. Plus, we're better than them talent wise too. The Kings lost Clark, Pollard, and Hedo and got Brad Miller? What a joke he's overpaid and they're older and older. TheI spent this entire thread saying that the suns and even the rockets might be better than the wolves.


----------



## 22ryno

Nash/ Daniels
Fin/ Welsh
Dirk/Howard
Jamison/Fortson
Raef/Bradley

This second lineup is very good with Daniels and Welcsh both being able to handle the ball. Howard is a better scorer and defender than Najera which means he will play more. Fortson will provide a low post presence and a good rebounder. Bradley will be himself and take up space. Luckily there aren't any real good backup centers anyway.


----------



## Jacres318

i'd rather get Stepania with the MLE, a real good backup center and then get either Shammond Williams orKenny Anrson wt the 1.5 or let Jiri and Daniels play the backup pont.


----------



## sheefo13

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> josh howard was one of the best defenders in the NATION last year. najera can defend. Abdul wahad can defend. bwahahah. you're joking
> 
> 
> nash is better than cassell
> fin is better than spree
> jamison is better than wally
> Dirk averaged 34 points a game in the regular season against KG last year and let's NOT EVEN BRING UP the mavs/wolves playoff series. Dirk abused KG constantly.
> Raef and kandi man cancel out.
> 
> The mavs are easily in the top 3 teams in the league. The wolves have NO BENCH whatsoever while the mavs can bring
> 
> abdul wahad, fortson, welsch, najera, bradley, chris mills, josh howard and marquis daniels into the game. Go check ya wolves bench. they have no depth and cassell AND spree are both on the decline. The wolves are NOT SEEING THE MAVS. The kings aren't. The spurs and the lakers are the only threats to me


finly isnt better than spree, wally is better jamison, or we just put trent on him, thats how we always stop jamison. cassell is more of a leader than nash, and cassell and hudson are a lot better than nash. dallas beat us 2 years ago in the playoffs, kg is way better now. raef is a guard in a big mans body and cant bang with kandi down low. then kg had noone else inside with him. rasho was horrible, wally took too many shots. billups scoreed too much. kg had to worry about everyone else. 
the wolves dont have a bench? look at your roster and then tell me we dont have a bench, hudson, trent, madsen, hoiberg, ervin johnson, and soon to be jim jackson. we may even sign raja bell. who do u have, najera? who air balls like 5 free throws a month.

cassell averages more points, rebounds, steals, and has a better feild goal percentage than nash anywayz


----------



## Keith Closs

sam cassel is close but troy hudson is not betetr then steve nash.. the guys had one very good playoff run..


----------



## Jacres318

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> 
> finly isnt better than spree, wally is better jamison, or we just put trent on him, thats how we always stop jamison. cassell is more of a leader than nash, and cassell and hudson are a lot better than nash. dallas beat us 2 years ago in the playoffs, kg is way better now. raef is a guard in a big mans body and cant bang with kandi down low. then kg had noone else inside with him. rasho was horrible, wally took too many shots. billups scoreed too much. kg had to worry about everyone else.
> the wolves dont have a bench? look at your roster and then tell me we dont have a bench, hudson, trent, madsen, hoiberg, ervin johnson, and soon to be jim jackson. we may even sign raja bell. who do u have, najera? who air balls like 5 free throws a month.
> 
> cassell averages more points, rebounds, steals, and has a better feild goal percentage than nash anywayz


I'd usally respond, but is it me or does your post speak for itself? Spree is better than fin, cassel is better than nash, wally is better than jamison. <b><strike>I don't think I'm pulling the rabbit out of the hat, when i say you're a complete idiot! Yes I'm sure that every person on this site will second that and yes I do think that this site needs an age limit. Then quit responding you have to actually watch the game to give your opinion. </b></strike><font color=blue>( DO NOT call other posters names- it is childish and not allowed. Also, please do NOT speak for all of the posters here! ) </font>Jim Jackson is resigning with the kings you moron why the hell do you think they gave away clark? Anybody second my statements? 

<strike>Or was it just me that thought his post was stupid and ignorant?</strike> ENOUGH with the insults! :nonono:


----------



## Jacres318

Sam Cassel isn't close to being as good as Andre Miller, much less a top 5 point guard in the game (nash).


----------



## Anima

Ouch, the people in Oakland are angry and rightfully so.

http://www.bayarea.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/6547586.htm


----------



## INTELLECT

i was gonna respond but yall guys holding it down nicely. Peeps keep bringing up the mavs defense but what about that mavs offense. What the heck type of defense you gonna come up wit to stop that team? This is the same mavs team that almost put 70 on the kings LAST year without a low post threat like jamison. This year is gonna be fun to watch


----------



## jokeaward

The Kings signed Anthony Peeler. That doesn't suggest they'll resign JJ.

I'd say the Lakers can do a good job v. the Dallas offense. Spurs, too. Not that they're the only ones or the Dallas offense isn't very good.

T-Wolves are not Mavs lite. 2 quick things: We have an all-D player and don't have $85+ million tied up already in 08-09 or whatever future year.


----------



## Dime Fa Shizzle

as a warrior fan..i believe we got robbed......:upset: :upset: 
our incompetent GM and owner just rips this team apart..but thanks for taking fortson and his contract. Jamison, as much as i love him, is overpaid, and will get abused as PF. I wish him well..hopefully dallas wins it all for AJs sake.


----------



## INTELLECT

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> The Kings signed Anthony Peeler. That doesn't suggest they'll resign JJ.
> 
> I'd say the Lakers can do a good job v. the Dallas offense. Spurs, too. Not that they're the only ones or the Dallas offense isn't very good.
> 
> T-Wolves are not Mavs lite. 2 quick things: We have an all-D player and don't have $85+ million tied up already in 08-09 or whatever future year.


you mean the same lakers team that got EMBARRASSED by the spurs and scored on at will all year giving up 98 points a game? LOL you're joking. I guess your name is a good fit


----------



## Tristan

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> 
> finly isnt better than spree, wally is better jamison, or we just put trent on him, thats how we always stop jamison. cassell is more of a leader than nash, and cassell and hudson are a lot better than nash. dallas beat us 2 years ago in the playoffs, kg is way better now. raef is a guard in a big mans body and cant bang with kandi down low. then kg had noone else inside with him. rasho was horrible, wally took too many shots. billups scoreed too much. kg had to worry about everyone else.
> the wolves dont have a bench? look at your roster and then tell me we dont have a bench, hudson, trent, madsen, hoiberg, ervin johnson, and soon to be jim jackson. we may even sign raja bell. who do u have, najera? who air balls like 5 free throws a month.
> 
> cassell averages more points, rebounds, steals, and has a better feild goal percentage than nash anywayz


You need to watch more basketball buddy and watch more team other than yours. My friend Jacres was right. Your crazy, and needs to be watching more NBA. Did I see Cassel and Hudson in the All Star game I didn't think so? Who was closer to be in the All Star Game, Fin or Spree? I may say so it was Fin. 

Just watch more bball buddy and learn more. Join the watch to achieve program! :grinning:


----------



## Anima

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> Jim Jackson is resigning with the kings you moron why the hell do you think they gave away clark? Anybody second my statements?


I don't think so. Sense Jackson asked for to much money from the Kings they signed Anthony Peeler to take his spot.


----------



## NaS

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> You need to watch more basketball buddy and watch more team other than yours. My friend Jacres was right. Your crazy, and needs to be watching more NBA. Did I see Cassel and Hudson in the All Star game I didn't think so? Who was closer to be in the All Star Game, Fin or Spree? I may say so it was Fin.
> 
> Just watch more bball buddy and learn more. Join the watch to achieve program! :grinning:



i do agree that sprewell is better than finn dogg (but i give love)... spree just isnt gettin the PT he deserves at the 2. Friggin he got NO love in NYC... for a guy who has career avg of nearly 20 ppg and stuff... last year was pathetic excuse for tryign to wrtie him off as a washup... this year minny will do simply amazing with spree and garnett... both arent selfish (... cant say the same bout cassell) and will share the ball... maybe the next formidable duo (cuz frankly... kg doesnt even like wally all that much).

now... nash and nowitzki is where dallas has their roots... finn doog is damn good and raef is a beast as well.... antawn will help a lot and same with that shot blocker dude (whos name im too lazy to think of even tho i know it) and antawn might fit in here... hes not a clutch player whatsoever (lOL) wheareas steve nash and dirk excell (as did nve... but meh) so he might get them the early points. but antawn gets his points quietly...

meh heres my predictions:

pg - nash - 18 ppg, 9.8 apg
2g - finley - 16 ppg, 7.3 apg
sf - jamison - 19 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 3.6 apg
pf - dirk - 20 ppg, 11 rpg (YEAH WHAT!), 5 apg
c - lafrentz - 12 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 7 apg

nash and finley drop their ppg (well as does antawn) but still its a good spread


----------



## INTELLECT

> Originally posted by <b>NaS</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> i do agree that sprewell is better than finn dogg (but i give love)... spree just isnt gettin the PT he deserves at the 2. Friggin he got NO love in NYC... for a guy who has career avg of nearly 20 ppg and stuff... last year was pathetic excuse for tryign to wrtie him off as a washup... this year minny will do simply amazing with spree and garnett... both arent selfish (... cant say the same bout cassell) and will share the ball... maybe the next formidable duo (cuz frankly... kg doesnt even like wally all that much).
> 
> now... nash and nowitzki is where dallas has their roots... finn doog is damn good and raef is a beast as well.... antawn will help a lot and same with that shot blocker dude (whos name im too lazy to think of even tho i know it) and antawn might fit in here... hes not a clutch player whatsoever (lOL) wheareas steve nash and dirk excell (as did nve... but meh) so he might get them the early points. but antawn gets his points quietly...
> 
> meh heres my predictions:
> 
> pg - nash - 18 ppg, 9.8 apg
> 2g - finley - 16 ppg, 7.3 apg
> sf - jamison - 19 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 3.6 apg
> pf - dirk - 20 ppg, 11 rpg (YEAH WHAT!), 5 apg
> c - lafrentz - 12 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 7 apg
> 
> nash and finley drop their ppg (well as does antawn) but still its a good spread


man spree is not seeing mike fin. I'm sorry cats really need to watch more bball. That's so hilarious it's not even funny


----------



## LionOfJudah

Spree better than Fin? Maybe in a One on One game... bearly. As for someone you want on your team, Fin is the man. He has taken a back seat to Dirk with out any problems. And he still gets his numbers, not quite what they were before Dirk started to become a superstar but good numbers none the less.

Now I have seen Spree have some great games, and some awful ones too. He tends to have a selfish streak IMO. Its rare to see Fin forcing up shots like Spree does. 

With that said, Fin is a better player.


----------



## Jacres318

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> Who was closer to be in the All Star Game, Fin or Spree? I may say so it was Fin.


and spree was in the East!:laugh:


----------



## Tristan

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> 
> 
> and spree was in the East!:laugh:


Exactly my point my friend. :yes:


----------

